# Kurioses: Uwe Boll bezeichnet Entwickler und Publisher als "kleine erbärmliche Würstchen"



## Matthias Dammes (3. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kurioses: Uwe Boll bezeichnet Entwickler und Publisher als "kleine erbärmliche Würstchen"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kurioses: Uwe Boll bezeichnet Entwickler und Publisher als "kleine erbärmliche Würstchen"


----------



## nigra (3. September 2014)

Ohje, ich wusste ja, dass seine Filme unterirdisch sind, aber dass der Mensch selbst so primitiv ist und mit einem derartigen Wortschatz daherkommt, ist echt erbärmlich. Zum Glück habe ich nie eines seiner "Werke" finanziell mit einem Kinobesuch unterstützt.


----------



## Maiernator (3. September 2014)

nigra schrieb:


> Ohje, ich wusste ja, dass seine Filme unterirdisch sind, aber dass der Mensch selbst so primitiv ist und mit einem derartigen Wortschatz daherkommt, ist echt erbärmlich. Zum Glück habe ich nie eines seiner "Werke" finanziell mit einem Kinobesuch unterstützt.


kann ichn ur zustimmen.
Die Trailer seiner "Werke" sin schon Abschreckung genug. Wirklich traurig das ein solches Aas deutlich mehr verdient als der Durchscnnittsbürger.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2014)

Hehe, das Video habe ich heute bereits im "Fun Movies, lustiges Zeug" gepostet.

Auf der anderen Seite eigentlich sehr durchschaubar. Indem er einen auf prolliges Arschloch macht, bleibt er zumindest im Gespräch  - besser schlechte Publicity als gar keine.

Wirklich dumm kann der Typ nicht sein, afaik hat der immerhin sogar promoviert*.

* Gut, muss auch nichts heißen.


----------



## Onlinestate (3. September 2014)

Achja, der Herr Boll. Immer für ein Witzchen gut. Nicht nur seine Filme sind ein (schlechter) Witz, nein er ist das selbst auch.


----------



## Chemenu (3. September 2014)

Ich find's lustig. Ich warte noch auf seinen Film in dem er selbst die Hauptrolle spielt.


----------



## Emke (3. September 2014)

Natürlich zählt er die Firmen auf von denen er ein dickes NEIN für Verfilmungen bekommen hat  Naja, der hat  ja keine Selbstachtung mehr. Jetzt muss er sich eben wie ein Kleinkind benehmen um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.


----------



## Mothman (3. September 2014)

Leute! Boll lebt vom Trash und das weiß er genau. Dazu gehört auch ein trashiges Image und trashige Aussagen. Das ist das, was er verkauft...womit er sein Geld verdient.


----------



## springenderBusch (3. September 2014)

Alle regen sich auf und trotzdem bekommt er immer wieder Schauspieler für seine Filme und seine Filme generell finanziert.
Sollte manch einer mal gründlich darüber nachdenken ob der Herr Boll das könnte wenn er so primitiv wäre wie er hier bezeichnet wird.
Das seine Filme zum Großteil nicht wirklich gut sind und nicht den Massengeschmack treffen steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Aber er hatte mit House of the Dead, glaube ich, einen Nummer 1 Hit in den USA und mit Schwerter des Königs den bis dato teuersten in Deutschland produzierten Film ( 60 Millionen Dollar/€  ? ) abgeliefert.
Der Mann ist ein eiskalter Geschäftsmann und verbirgt das noch nicht mal hinter einer künstlerischen Maske.
Das er mehr verdienen könnte, wenn er sich etwas mehr bei seinen Produktionen zurücknehmen und talentiertere Regisseur ranlassen würde ist zumindest leider nur zum Teil schon bei ihm angekommen.
Aber das könnte noch besser funktionieren.
Boll unerkannt im Hintergrund für das Finanzielle und für das Künstlerische dann einen vernünftigen Regisseur und wir könnten uns auf deutschsprachige Großproduktionen freuen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Leute! Boll lebt vom Trash und das weiß er genau. Dazu gehört auch ein trashiges Image und trashige Aussagen. Das ist das, was er verkauft...womit er sein Geld verdient.



Ob das nun gut ist oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt.  

Ich fand zumindest Postal und Schwerter des Königs ganz passabel für einen gemütlichen Abend.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. September 2014)

Boll ist meiner Meinung nach hochintelligent und was genau was er tut und sagt. Er wird sich denken können, dass er damit die Spieleverfilmungen los ist, aber mit denen konnt er ja auch nie einen Blumentopf gewinnen.
Die wurden alle in der Luft zerrissen, während er abseits der Spiele den ein oder anderen halbwegs erträglichen Titel geschaffen hat.


----------



## Mothman (3. September 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ob das nun gut ist oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt.


Weder gut noch schlecht. Er hat halt seine "Rolle" gefunden und angenommen, weil er damit gut Geld verdient. Das ist ... irgendwie "neutral".^^


----------



## Kerusame (3. September 2014)

ich finds irgendwo lustig. und meine güte, ihm kanns im endeffekt gleich sein ob die leute seine filme mögen oder nicht solang er dafür geld in den rachen geworfen bekommt.
ich bin mir sicher der hat irre viel spaß in seinem leben, gerade weil er so auf arsch macht/machen kann wenn er will.
und ganz unrecht hat er mit dem was er sagt ja auch nicht, schauspieler sind im endeffekt ja kleine nutten. ^^
dass entwickler sich was weltbewegendes auf ihre werke einbilden glaub ich auch gern, obwohl er das selbe problem mit filmen zu haben scheint.


----------



## MisterBlonde (3. September 2014)

Von "Rampage" war ich handwerklich für Bollverhältnisse begeistert, danach war ich so dumm, "Stoic" und "Auschwitz" zu schauen. Letztere gehören für mich zum größten filmischen Müll, den ich je gesehen habe und ich habe in meinem Leben zu viele Filme gesehen. Über Boll als Geschäftsmann kann man kaum streiten, es hat eine ganze Weile blendend funktioniert und dafür hat der Mann meine Hochachtung. Allerdings ist die Zeit vorbei. Jetzt bekommt er eben auch nur noch darstellerischen Auschuss. Er ist endgültig da angekommen, wo er hingehört: in den C-Movie-Bereich. Ich denke, die Entwicklung der Besetzung der "Dungeon Siege"-Filme spricht Bände. Jason Statham > Dolph Lundgren (Der trotzdem rockt!) > Dominic Purcell

Wenn ich mir Boll allerdings als Provokateur anschaue, dann ist er einfach nur dümmlich plump und zu einem Lars von Trier fehlt ihm dann doch noch einiges. Zu seinen Äußerungen in dem Video braucht man nicht viel sagen. Getroffene Hunde bellen nunmal. Was er über James Gandolfini gesagt hat, so wahr es im Kern und mit feineren Worten vielleicht sein mag, hat ihn für mich allerdings vom unterhaltsamen Deppen zum Riesenarschloch gemacht. Wenn ich manche Youtube-Kommentare lese,  die ihn loben, weil er ja so ehrlich wäre, wird mir schlecht. Wenn jemand so berechnend und mit Kalkühl agiert, dann ist das keine wirkliche Ehrlichkeit, sondern Teil einer großen Inszenierung seiner Figur.

Aber er hat ja mal wieder das geschafft, was er wollte: die entsprechenden Stellen berichten über ihn und wir diskutieren. Dadurch werden seine Filme nur nicht attraktiver.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. September 2014)

Das, was er da von sich gibt, das klingt wie von einem Forentroll.


----------



## BiJay (3. September 2014)

Ich habe schon sehr viele Filme in meinem Leben geguckt, aber noch keinen von Uwe Boll - ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so, seine Filme haben wirklich schlechte Wertungen. Aber auch für Schrott (unter Kennern wohl Trash genannt) finden sich irgendwie noch Leute, die dafür Geld ausgeben. Da gehöre ich aber wirklich nicht dazu. Seine "Meinung" ist nur provokant, da steckt nichts dahinter. Er kennt eben sein Publikum.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2014)

Uwe Boll Streifen *können* ganz lustig sein, allerdings guckt man sie vorzugsweise nicht allein, sondern mit einem Haufen gleichgesinnter guter Kumpels. Und idealerweise sollte der Alkoholpegel auch ein gewisses Mindestmaß nicht unterschreiten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Uwe Boll Streifen *können* ganz lustig sein, allerdings guckt man sie vorzugsweise nicht allein, sondern mit einem Haufen gleichgesinnter guter Kumpels. *Und idealerweise sollte der Alkoholpegel auch ein gewisses Mindestmaß nicht unterschreiten. *



Was meinst du denn, warum ich Postal so unterhaltsam fand?


----------



## Kaisan (3. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das, was er da von sich gibt, das klingt wie von einem Forentroll.



Dachte ich auch, als ich diese reißerische Aneinandereihung von Schimpfwörtern aus dem Mund von Boll gelesen habe - muss wohl wieder mal seinen Frust auslassen, noch keinen guten Film zustande gebracht zu haben.


----------



## Gast20180705 (3. September 2014)

Über den Shootout im Germany-Park kann ich auch so lachen und da hatte er sich ja auch schon so zu Videospielen geäußert.


----------



## BiJay (3. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Uwe Boll Streifen *können* ganz lustig sein, allerdings guckt man sie vorzugsweise nicht allein, sondern mit einem Haufen gleichgesinnter guter Kumpels. Und idealerweise sollte der Alkoholpegel auch ein gewisses Mindestmaß nicht unterschreiten.



Als mit Kumpels und Alkohol kann wohl fast alles unterhaltsam sein... ist irgendwie ein schlechtes Argument.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Als mit Kumpels und Alkohol kann wohl fast alles unterhaltsam sein... ist irgendwie ein schlechtes Argument.



Es war nicht als Argument *pro* Uwe Boll Filme gedacht, sondern vielmehr als eine Art "Notfallplan", wie man sie im Fall des Falles unbeschadet überstehen kann...und sogar ein wenig Spaß dabei hat.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. September 2014)

Hört, hört! Der Meister der herausragenden Spielverfilmungen hat gesprochen...


----------



## Crysisheld (3. September 2014)

Naja wie frustriert muss ein Mensch sein um sowas von sich zu geben. Wieviele Klicks hat das Video? Ich bin zu faul mir diesen Schunt anzutun...


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2014)

Boll ist clever. Er kultiviert nichts weiter als seinen Ruf. Würde er mit Anstand und Respekt auftreten und sich intelligent äußern wäre das nicht ein Herr Boll.


----------



## omega79 (3. September 2014)

Der weiss wie er sich verkauft ... wie katzenberger ... wie feldbusch ... wie bohlen


----------



## Triplezer0 (3. September 2014)

Die Aussagen sind genauso qualitativ wie seine Filme


----------



## Odin333 (3. September 2014)

Schade, dass sich solche Leute finanziell über Wasser halten können.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. September 2014)

Boll ist halt genauso ne Witzfigur wie die "Qualität" seiner Filme ein einziger, schlechter Witz sind


----------



## solidus246 (3. September 2014)

Dieses dumme Stück Ficke

"Videospiele haben mich nen feuchten Scheiß interessiert". "Damit konnte man einfach Geld verdienen".

Nichtmal den kleinsten Funken Respekt...

Soll er brennen, in Hollywoods Hall of SHAME


----------



## Schalkmund (3. September 2014)

Haha, das kurze Video hat mich besser unterhalten als alle seine Filme (zumindest die zwei die ich gesehen habe).


----------



## MadFox80 (3. September 2014)

Einige Ausfluege in die virtuelle Spielewelt haetten seinen Filmen eventuell gut getan, wobei das eine Aussage ist, mit der ich mich auf sehr duennem Eis befinde 
Allerdings weiss ich nicht, weshalb hier manche von Erfolg reden? Er hat doch anscheinend viele seiner Filme durch die deutschen Medienfonds finanziert bekommen, im Box Office steht dagegen nur ein dickes Minus seiner FIlme - zumindest alles bis 2010.
Erfolg ist leider nunmal ein Hit in den USA - mit einer deutschen Nummer 1 erreicht man nicht Michael Bay oder Steven Spielberg Niveau.

Und sobald man etwas politisches macht wie Ausschwitz, finden die auslaendischen Filmkritiker doch jeden "Mist" gut...

Ich bin echt froh, dass Blizzard ihn in die Wicken geschickt hat, sonst waere Warcraft von vornhereinn verdammmt gewesen, so hat es wenigstens eine Chance 
*hat immer noch bleibenden Schaden von Far Cry*


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. September 2014)

Ich hab vllt höchstens 5 Filme von Boll gesehen und die waren alle erbärmlich schlecht. Da hatte man wirklich höchstens mal Spass, wenn man beim Schauen 2,0 Promille hatte 
Aber ich muss gestehen für das Video feier ich ihn irgendwie  Der weiß halt einfach genau wie er sich verkaufen muss. Wenn sich jmd über seine Aussagen aufregt hat er genau das erreicht was er wollte und über die folgenden Schlagzeilen und Forenkommentare etc. lacht er sich einen weg


----------



## BiJay (3. September 2014)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Und sobald man etwas politisches macht wie Ausschwitz, finden die auslaendischen Filmkritiker doch jeden "Mist" gut...



Ach, gibt es einen ausländischen Filmkritiker, der den Film gut fand?


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. September 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Aber er hatte mit House of the Dead, glaube ich, einen Nummer 1 Hit in den USA


Das stimmt erst mal nicht und heißt sowieso nicht viel. Emmerich hat ja nun mehrere Nr 1. Hits in den USA und macht deutlich bessere Filme.


springenderBusch schrieb:


> und mit Schwerter des Königs den bis dato teuersten in Deutschland produzierten Film ( 60 Millionen Dollar/€  ? ) abgeliefert.


Vancouver liegt in Deutschland? Das wäre mir jetzt irgendwie neu. Und falls du meinst von Deutschland produziert, das stimmte schon damals nicht (einige US-Produktionen nutzten schon vorher den Steuertrick den Boll für die Finanzierung nutzte, z.B. Terminator 3) und heute sowieso nicht, Cloud Atlas ist z.B. deutlich teurer und sogar größtenteils in Deutschland gedreht.


----------



## MadFox80 (4. September 2014)

Hmm, dachte der Film haette was in Cannes abgeraeumt...vielleicht habe ich den Kontext falsch verstanden und Boll hat fuer einen anderen Film dort einen Preis bekommen...ich suche nochmal im Netz


----------



## SpieleKing (4. September 2014)

Zu Ihm kann man einfach nicht sagen, ausser jämmerlich, nazitisch, größenwahnsenig und dumm!!!


----------



## MisterBlonde (4. September 2014)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Erfolg ist leider nunmal ein Hit in den USA - mit einer deutschen Nummer 1 erreicht man nicht Michael Bay oder Steven Spielberg Niveau.



Was meinst du, wie viele Filme ihren Erfolg weiltweit gemacht haben und in den USA eher bescheiden gelaufen sind? Man muss in den USA nicht am Boxoffice erfolgreich sein, um nicht trotzdem finanziell erfolgreiche Big-Budget-Filme zu machen. Uwe Boll gehört natürlich nicht dazu. Ich denke, viele betrachten den Mann eher erfolgreich, weil sein Portfolio Zusammenarbeiten mit Darstellern wie Ben Kingsley oder John Rhys-Davis umfassten. Dazu waren seine Filme ja wirklich mal ein illustres Sammelbecken für bekannte, aber vergessene Schauspieler. Sowas als Großmaul überhaupt zu schaffen, verdient ein wenig Anerkennung. Der Witz ist nur, dass Boll sich sogar dieses Talent selbst abspricht, wenn er dumm zugibt, dass es die Darsteller ja einzig und allein wegen dem Geld gemacht haben.



MadFox80 schrieb:


> Und sobald man etwas politisches macht wie Ausschwitz, finden die auslaendischen Filmkritiker doch jeden "Mist" gut...



Außer, dass in dem Fall das internationale Medienecho relativ einstimmig negativ ausgefallen ist, völlig verdient. Mit ausschwitzen hat das übrigens nichts zu tun.  Boll hatte "Auschwitz" nach Cannes geschickt und bekam den Film postwendend zurück. Auf der Berlinale wollte er quasi die Betreiber zwingen, dass sie seinen Film zeigen. Gedreht wurde der Film mit Requisiten, die auch in "Bloodrayne - The Third Reich" und "Blubberella" Verwendung fanden. Meine Güte, wenn ich nur an dieses Produktionschaos denke. Anstatt wie ein Profi sich auf einen guten Film über ein hochsensibles Thema zu konzentrieren, dreht der Typ drei Filme und kriegt nicht einen hin.


----------



## MadFox80 (4. September 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Was meinst du, wie viele Filme ihren Erfolg weiltweit gemacht haben und in den USA eher bescheiden gelaufen sind? Man muss in den USA nicht am Boxoffice erfolgreich sein, um nicht trotzdem finanziell erfolgreiche Big-Budget-Filme zu machen.


 Ich wollte das ja auch nicht als meinen persoenlich Standard angeben, USA ist halt haeufig DIE Geldmaschine und da der gute Boll ja gerade amerikanische/hollywood'sche Regisseure kritisiert hat, habe ich das als Beispiel genommen fuer seinen "bescheidenen Erfolg", denn er kann sich sicherlich nicht mit genannten Regisseuren messen.



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Boll hatte "Auschwitz" nach Cannes geschickt und bekam den Film postwendend zurück.


Ahhh okay, dann habe ich das verwechselt - sorry.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. September 2014)

> "Die  Videogame-Firmen, die ihr so verehrt, das sind kleine erbärmliche  Würstchen. Blizzard und Gas Powered, diese ganzen Spakerlaken, die ihr  so hoch verehrt von Ubisoft, sind in Wirklichkeit kleine Vollfotzen, die  da sitzen wie die kleinen Spackies und programmieren irgendeine Scheiße  auf ihren Rechnern und bilden sich dann ein, sie haben irgendwas für  die Welt produktives geschaffen"


Völlig bewusstes Trollen hin oder her, aber ich frage mich eines: Was genau hat denn der liebe Herr Boll produktives für die Welt geschaffen? Das einzige, was er geschafft hat ist, dass manche Leute an einer Leberzirrhose leiden, weil man seine Filme ohne stetigen Alkoholkonsum und dem Halten des entsprechenden Pegels nicht ertragen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (4. September 2014)

Wobei die Katzenberger im übertragenen Sinne zwar keine 100 Watt Birne ist, dafür aber nicht unbedingt unsympathisch.


----------



## Filben (4. September 2014)

LOL. Der Uwe. In der Tat kurios. Kann den mal bitte jemand aufwecken?


----------



## springenderBusch (4. September 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das stimmt erst mal nicht und heißt sowieso nicht viel. Emmerich hat ja nun mehrere Nr 1. Hits in den USA und macht deutlich bessere Filme.
> Vancouver liegt in Deutschland? Das wäre mir jetzt irgendwie neu. Und falls du meinst von Deutschland produziert, das stimmte schon damals nicht (einige US-Produktionen nutzten schon vorher den Steuertrick den Boll für die Finanzierung nutzte, z.B. Terminator 3) und heute sowieso nicht, Cloud Atlas ist z.B. deutlich teurer und sogar größtenteils in Deutschland gedreht.


Bei  House of the Dead schrieb ich ......"glaube ich":
und bei Schwerter des Königs ersetze "dato" durch "bis zum damaligen Zeitpunkt".
Das inzwischen auch in Deutschland amerikanische Großproduktionen gedreht werden ist mir bekannt, z.B.: aktuell war es Teil 3 Tribute von Panem in Potsdam Babelsberg.
Und das Filme inzwischen deutlich teurer geworden sind ist mir auch klar.

Der Boll wird allgemein auch von der deutschen Schauspielklientel gemieden, doch jeder würde sofort in einer Produktion mitspielen wenn er nicht wüßte das im Hintergrund Boll agiert, weil der Mann einfach in der Lage ist Kohle für ein Projekt ranzuschaffen die doch stellenweise auch heute noch deutlich über dem durchschnittlichen deutschen Filmbudget steht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. September 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> und bei Schwerter des Königs ersetze "dato" durch "bis zum damaligen Zeitpunkt".


Und wie ich dir darlegte stimmte auch das schon damals nicht. Terminator 3 war wie die Bollfilme eine deutsche Co-Produktion und deutlich teurer.



springenderBusch schrieb:


> Der Boll wird allgemein auch von der deutschen Schauspielklientel gemieden, doch jeder würde sofort in einer Produktion mitspielen wenn er nicht wüßte das im Hintergrund Boll agiert, weil der Mann einfach in der Lage ist Kohle für ein Projekt ranzuschaffen die doch stellenweise auch heute noch deutlich über dem durchschnittlichen deutschen Filmbudget steht.


Nein schafft er nicht, der Steuertrick den er damals nutze gibt es jetzt nicht mehr. Er kriegt auch nicht mehr Geld zusammen als Schweiger bei seinen Filmen.


----------



## alu355 (4. September 2014)

"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert."


----------



## Batze (5. September 2014)

Weiß gar nicht warum man sich da so aufregt. Natürlich ist das wie er es sagt eine Sache, aber er sagt wenigstens das was er Denkt, und so ganz unrecht hat er ja gar nicht mal.
Die Ausdrucksweise ist natürlich nicht gerade Gentlemanlike. 
Ob seine Filme künstlerischen Wert haben, liegt da erstmal auf einem ganz anderen Gleis. Aber er macht damit Kohle, und nur darum geht es, wie so oft. Dumm ist er gewiss nicht.
Und die meisten aus diesem Kreis denken doch genau so, nur wird da rum geschleimt, gelogen und in den Arsch gekrochen bis sich die Balken biegen.


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wobei die Katzenberger im übertragenen Sinne zwar keine 100 Watt Birne ist, dafür aber nicht unbedingt unsympathisch.


Dann mußt du eine andere Katzenberger kennen als ich ...


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

Och laß sie doch. Daß sie teils Blödsinn von sich gibt, schiebe ich mal auf den Intellekt und dafür daß die Stimme gewöhnungsbedürftig ist kann sie ja auch nichts. Aber sonst ? Da gibts ganz andere wo mir das Messer in der Tasche aufspringt...


----------



## Batze (5. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da gibts ganz andere wo mir das Messer in der Tasche aufspringt...



Sogenannte Butterfly und Klapp Messer fallen aber unter Waffenbesitz. Hast du einen Waffenschein dafür.


----------



## alu355 (5. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Sogenannte Butterfly und Klapp Messer fallen aber unter Waffenbesitz. Hast du einen Waffenschein dafür.



Darauf kann er keine positive Antwort geben, da Butterfly und (Einhand) Klappmesser in Deutschland generell verboten sind, da gibts auch keinen Waffen oder Sammlerschein für.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

Gut. Ich meinte das ja sprichwörtlich.   Ups. da muß ich ja für mein MG34 einen Waffenschein beantragen.


----------

